# 55 gallon planted aquarium day and night



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thought I would share some recent videos of my 55 gallon high tech tank. I recently added more fish and decided to take some video under the moonlights. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jd6V...jNsUXurNJuNj1Ktjto5-9u0EIm8EhQ4&feature=inbox

Also thought I would share a video of my panda garras, being all adorable and stuff. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7a8hEwNafo0&feature=related


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

neat. Your boesemani rainbows look amazing.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Do you rub cucumbers all over your arms before you put it in there? Very cool videos!


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

bmlbytes said:


> Do you rub cucumbers all over your arms before you put it in there? Very cool videos!


Haha. I sometime wish I did. Garras seem to do that naturally. The ones I have are wild caught. They see your hand and they are all onomnom. They don't care if you are trying to prune plants.


----------



## morla (Jun 23, 2012)

I love your fish and tanks! Beautiful.


----------

